# Universal blade guard for table saw



## Aaron OS (12 mo ago)

Hello, 

I recently bought a Ryobi BTS21 table saw without a blade guard. This part is not available anymore and me being a novice (and nervous) wood worker am not comfortable using it without one. 

Does anyone know if any of the universal guards fit this model? 

Thank you, 

Aaron


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Aaron OS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently bought a Ryobi BTS21 table saw without a blade guard. This part is not available anymore and me being a novice (and nervous) wood worker am not comfortable using it without one.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.

Do you have the part behind the blade, it attaches below the table top and comes above it? If so a photo would be good.

Often the same tool is sold by different brands, if you can figure out which brand is compatible with yours that might be your best bet.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you checked Ebay for the blade guard:








ryobi table saw blade guard for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for ryobi table saw blade guard at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------



## swp (Dec 17, 2021)

Like most people (I suppose) when I got my latest tablesaw the blade guard, an improbable piece of plastic and metal that looked more lethal than the blade, was the first thing to go. Ten years later, as I looked at the crater left in the end of my finger by a flying offcut I decided it was time to find a blade guard that would protect me from another accident like that. This is what I found: About Us – Shark Guard. It's nothing exotic, but it works for me and fits my TS with no modification.


----------



## Herring Impaired (Jan 7, 2022)

Shark Guard is what I bought also. Bonus is that it comes with a splitter and dust collection port....


----------



## Aaron OS (12 mo ago)

Bob Bengal said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Do you have the part behind the blade, it attaches below the table top and comes above it? If so a photo would be good.
> 
> Often the same tool is sold by different brands, if you can figure out which brand is compatible with yours that might be your best bet.


Hi Bob, 

It does not have that either. I'm assuming he took that off when he took of the guard. Here is a picture of the arbour, etc.








Thanks all,


----------



## Wingedwheel (May 17, 2021)

There are probably several brands that would work and there’s also placing a call to Ryobi customer service. 1-877-634-5704. They may be able to help, good luck.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I started off with a BTS21, Decent little saw with a lot of similarities to the BT3000 and BT3100 which are both well regarded saws. 

I have a BT3100 now with a Shark Guard. Contct them to see what they can offer you for fitment. I don't remember the splitter / riving knife arrangement for those saws, but it is likely the same as the BT3x00 arrangement. As long as the plates / nuts that bind it together are there, you are good to go.. Just get the riving knife, guard, and if you want to prevent kickback, the anti kcikback pawls...


----------

